# 30/30 bolt action



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

sdeprie

This one is specifically for you. I don't know if I have talked about this before or not, if I have sorry to repeat myself.

My father-in-law had a 30-30 bolt action and it was old, but a fine rifle. A friend of mine was looking for an inexpensive rifle that didn't kick bad for his wife. There were two model 340's at a local gun shop, one for $100 and the other for $110. I recommended those rifles for his wife, and I recommended he load them with 130 bullets at about 2700 fps. The model 340 for those unfamiliar with it are clip fed and not a tubular magazine so there is no danger in loading pointed bullets. Well, to make a long story short his wife loves the combination. The 30-30 in a bolt action that will allow you to load pointed bullets is a completely different animal. The good thing about this old rifle is they were not shot much, the 30-30 is by no means a barrel eater, and used model 340's are excellent rifles and it is unusual to find one in poor shape.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

I had one for about 1 day. I was shopping for a deer rifle for my little brother. I went to look at it & decided it wasn't the gun for little bro but I knew a guy who would want it so I bought it & sold it to a buddy the next day for what I paid. Mine had a hardware store name on the barrel, coat to coast I think it said..... neat simple little gun. I went with a used Win M-70 ranger for my brother in .243. hinged floor plate, 3 position safety, he does well with it.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

plainsman you getting a real tight groups with that? model 70 thats a target model if i recall


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The-rookie

That's northerndave who purchased a model 70 Ranger for his brother. I do have a couple of model 70's though. I have a model 70 in a featherweight that is close to the ranger. About the only difference is the grade of wood and metal finish. They are light rifles and not target rifles. Mine is in 223 so I got away with freefloating it, and it does group about ½ inch. It does have a new crown, lapped bolt lugs, and 3 lb trigger. I hear people say don't expect better than 1 and ½ inches from these factory rifles, but I think with a good scope many are capable of much better right from the box.


----------



## agrotom (Sep 14, 2004)

I have a Springfield 840, the same as a 340, and it shoots great!! I put a cheap tasco scope on it and it will shoot 1 1/2" group at 100 yards with factory 170 grain ammo. Its a cheap gun so I use it to borrow out to the first time sportsmen if they need a rifle. The kids love it. :sniper:


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

o oops lol but thats pretty good for a factory rifle im thinking of getting a customized rifle with a really heavy barrel in a 243 i want a really long shooter for coyote/deer and i want to get a 26 power scope on it the whole deal will cost around 1500 dollars since im only a kid ill have to work a couple of summers for that


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The rookie

That will cost you some money and work alright. It's good to see a young man (14 you said I believe) spend money on things that will last the rest of his life if cared for. Many kids today will purchase a $500 old car, and put a $2000 stereo in it.

I would have a couple suggestions for you. Today's off the shelf heavy barrel rifles often shoot under ½ inch groups. I have a couple heavy , fluted stainless Remington 700's that group near ¼ inch. I would suggest going to this type of factory rifle and using the savings for a very good scope. If you want high power stick to a variable like a 6X24. The high power is nice, but you will always want lower power at times.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

yeah im going to skip the car im a rock n roll band we play older stuff like alice cooper and ac/dc and make some stuff up were pretty good my share of the money will probably go into a nice rifle what would a fluted stainless steel remmington model 700 cost? what about the 6/24 scope whats the price?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The-rookie

I think you can get the Remington for around $800. I have two, but I can't remember exactly what I paid for them. They may be up to $900 now. The scope depends on the brand. They begin at about $100 and go to $1000. With the low recoil of the 243 the cheaper scopes may function acceptably. I have a 3X9 32 mm Bushnell sportview that I purchased in 1977 for $37. If I had purchased it from a place like Midsouth Shooters Supply I would perhaps have got it for $25. Anyway, this scope on my 300 Win Mag will shoot .4 inch groups, on my 223 it will do under .3 inches. I would suggest go at least $200 on the scope or you may never know the capability of an excellent rifle. My 300 Win Mag with current scope will often shoot under .3 inches.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Well, it took me long enough to get back. More computer glitches, the $#%*$#%^_$&%_ things! Anyway, mine is also a Western Auto brand, although I'm sure it was made by Savage. My first introduction to the 340 was through a friend who had one in 222 Rem. (He used it deer hunting down in Texas, BTW.) I've loaded Nosler Partitions (150 gr) to about 2500+ fps, and am confident that it will do the job at the ranges I deal with. I was focused on using my new pistol this year and didn't take a rifle out even once. That 30-30 is sweet and a pleasure to shoot. I love having a removable clip (that's one reason I like the Rem 710) and will be looking for some spares. I couldn't understand why I couldn't get it sighted in. Then I noticed the loose screws in the mount  About my only complaint is the split ring receiver which makes a side mount necessary. I was shooting factory loads, then switched to the Nosler partitions, and noticed the point of impact at 100 yds rose significantly. This combination, I think, should be more than effective out to 300 yds. I would not be afraid to shoot an elk or moose at 200 yds or less, if that's what I have in hand.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

sdeprie,

Check out www.savageshooters.com there is a forum there and someone should be able to tell you if your rifle is in fact a savage, may also be able to line you up with some more mags.

rookie,

Plainsman's Remmingtons shoot exceptionally well, but look at a Savage 12BVSS, tough laminated stock and stainless, and will cost a couple hundred dollars less, use the savings for a better scope. The Savage will shoot every bit as good as the Remmington and in some cases better. If you are not stuck on stainless, look at the 10FP LE-2B, this one has a McMillan A3 tactical stock, very nice. I wish I had waited and got one of them instead of the 10FP I got.
Anyway, I know I will get flamed for this but, Remmingtons QC has been crap lately, you may get a good one, you may not. Every Savage that I have seen lately has been a shooter right out of the box, they of course have their QC problems as well, but far less than Remmington.

Flame away boys, donning my Nomex suit.    

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

It carries a Western Auto brand, but I'm sure it was made by Savage. I like to get all kinds of off-brands of guns, J C Higgins, Westernfield, Sears, etc. I'm just happier if mine is a little different. Like a Steyr-Mannlicher Mod 95, Schmidt-Rubin Mod 11. I have to get a Mosin-Nagant, next, unless I find something by Underwood. 8)


----------



## blacktailcrazy (Mar 2, 2006)

I have a 30-30 bolt action rifle. It is a Remington model 788 that my grandfather bought new in 1968. I just love this rifle, it does not kick, and is very acurate up to 200 yrds with 130gr sierra gamekings. It is a very good rifle for the Blacktails that I hunt. It hits hard enough for them, plus I never have to shoot over 100yrds, like I would if I hunted Mulies over in the eastern part of the state(OREGON). I have it topped off with a Leopold VX-1. Does anybody else have one of these rifles, I have never seen another one of these? Every 30-30 you see is a lever action. :sniper:


Plainsman said:


> sdeprie
> 
> This one is specifically for you. I don't know if I have talked about this before or not, if I have sorry to repeat myself.
> 
> My father-in-law had a 30-30 bolt action and it was old, but a fine rifle. A friend of mine was looking for an inexpensive rifle that didn't kick bad for his wife. There were two model 340's at a local gun shop, one for $100 and the other for $110. I recommended those rifles for his wife, and I recommended he load them with 130 bullets at about 2700 fps. The model 340 for those unfamiliar with it are clip fed and not a tubular magazine so there is no danger in loading pointed bullets. Well, to make a long story short his wife loves the combination. The 30-30 in a bolt action that will allow you to load pointed bullets is a completely different animal. The good thing about this old rifle is they were not shot much, the 30-30 is by no means a barrel eater, and used model 340's are excellent rifles and it is unusual to find one in poor shape.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Actually, I am familiar with the 788 in 30-30. As you have seen from previous writings, some of us are favorably impressed with a bolt action 30-30. The Savage 340 is the most common and the best known. I have a copy (Western-Auto) and it works well. However, I feel comfortable saying that the best one is probably the 788. That is actually almost an ideal bolt action for the 30-30. It has a fine action, if not able to stand up well to magnum pressures (rear locking lugs). Acurate, etc. Also, don't feel embarrased to shoot a 30-30, any 30-30. They have taken a LOT of game throughout the years, and I haven't heard of any plans to discontinue production of the caliber. Indeed, Federal and Nosler have gotten together with new loadings of pointed bullets (with polymer tips) to improve performance. I think you will find them useful, if expensive. Enjoy. You have a fine firearm. (If I have missed any typos, forgive me. This isn't easy with a daschund on mt lap.  )


----------



## blacktailcrazy (Mar 2, 2006)

THX for the reply, I think that I will reload some of those polymer tips from nosler that you mentioned. I to think that I have a fine rifle, and a kind of a rare one. It sure shoots nice. Better than some of the new rifles that I have. :sniper:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I used to have 2 788's. I kick myself a minimum of weekly, and sometimes more often when I think about letting them get away. I think it is Federal that sells them loaded, but if you reload, that's even better. You realize that you are only restricted bu bullet length, don't you? You do not have to load flat bullets for a bolt rifle or a single shot. You might want to check out some Barne's bullets. 130 to 150 gr. There's no reason you couldn't hunt elk if you are so inclined.


----------



## blacktailcrazy (Mar 2, 2006)

yeah, I know that I can use pointed bullets in the rifle, that is all I reload for it. 
how did you like the way your 788's shot? I sure like mine alot.
I reloaded some 110gr bulluets for it, but they did not shoot very well. I even tried 3 different powders, with 3 different loads for each. I think that the 110gr is just to short to be very accurate, what do you think?
The most accurate bullet that I shot with it was a handloaded 150gr sierra spitzer. I got it down to 1.75" 5 shot group at 100yrds. I didn't think that was to bad for a 30/30. :sniper:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

The 222 shot great, as one might expect until the stock warped somewhat. I had plans to sandpaper the stock, but sold it, sadly. Also, sadly, I never fired the 7-08. As I said, I really could kick myself for letting them get away. I had some deer loads for the 222. They were the old 70 gr Speer (I think( semi-pointed with heavy jacket construction loaded up to about 2700 fps. Yes, I know they were hot, but they would do the job.


----------



## blacktailcrazy (Mar 2, 2006)

I just got done refinishing the stock on my 788, it was in bad shape. It has been used every deer season by some member of the family from 1968 until now. The stock was starting to yellow pretty bad, and was wore almost off in some places. When I sanded off all finish, I was left with the most beautiful piece of black walnut I have ever seen used for a gun stock. The grain was just awesome. Needless to say, it looks great now after the finish I put on it. I put 5 coats of Casey/birchwood trueoil on it.
The grain looks just incredible. Just think, that was the cheapest rifle Remington had at the time, and to put that kind of wood for the stock.
They don't even use black walnut on some rifles now a days. :sniper:

I'm refinishing my Dad's 1962 Mossberg .22 magnum now. It was $34.99 when my Dad bought it new at Wards in 1962. It even has a montecarlo stock on it. I just got off all the finish. You guessed it, another nice piece of Black Walnut, not as nice as the 788, but still pretty nice. :sniper:

Sorry I'm ramblin, but I work 12hrs a day 6days a week, and I go online when I get off from work to relax. Time to start scouting for deer season in a few months. I know, it is a little early. (deer season does not start until the last part of Sept. here for Blacktails). But like my name says, I'm Blacktail crazy. :sniper:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Brian, I hear ya. My hunting here in NC has all been on public hunting lands. I've lost 1 stick ladder and 2 tree stands, so I have to carry EVERYTHING in and EVERYTHING out every time I go. Wouldn't be so bad, but you know how easy the hiking is in flooded river bottoms. There are deer there, (turkeys, too, plus some geese, etc) but it gets soooo old. I'm working on some private land, but the drive is at least twice as far.

Yea, they used some good wood, them days. I think I had one of thelater 788's and the wood was pretty plan, but solid. Some day I hope to get one back. I still have a 30-30 in that Western Auto brand, and it shoots pretty good. Certainly better than I can shoot. Just for the h--- of it, I mounted a fore-end bipod. :sniper: Yea, I know it looks funny, but then again, I'm shooting a bolt 30-30. Why shouldn't it look funny.  I'm thinking of taking off the scope and mounting a red dot, since that's about as good as I can shoot anyway, and they are sooo nice for quick shots, picking up in low light, shooting with both eyes open, etc. Have to take off the bipod, though. That would be too weird. :-?

Do you have the caliber specific loading book for the 30-30? It has a lot of loads. Some seem a bit optimistic, but I would like to try them. Again, having the ability to shoot pointed bullets, I want to get everything I can out of it.


----------



## blacktailcrazy (Mar 2, 2006)

I never have tried a red-dot, I hear they are nice for jump shooting. Being able to get on the target fast and stuff. I hunt on large tracks of private timber land, it is private, but it is open to the public. I have to hike in 2 to 3 miles from any road to get away from people, but that way I don't the problem you listed. Too bad a person has to worry about stuff like that though. Why can't people just leave stuff alone?

The good thing about being so far away from people, besides the reasons you listed. Is that I get to hunt undisturbed deer. That way I can pattern them a little. Blacktails are very hard to pattern, impossible if they are disturbed at all. My Father and I like to hunt mature Blacktails. There is nothing like out smarting an experienced old Buck. I bet you know what I'm talking about. Sorry, I got all excited about hunt them crafty suckers. It is to far away from hunting season to get all jacked up. lol.

By the way, my reloading book did not have any info on spire point reloads for the 30/30. I got some data from a reloading nut at my work, and I got some data off line somewhere. If you are interested? I will list it on this site for ya.

Yak at ya later. :sniper:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

That loadbook I mentioned is simply a collection of load data from several sources. I'm not sure how they take care of the coptrights, but that's their problem, eh? Off the top of my head they include data from Hornady, Speer, Sierra, Nosler, Barnes, Hodgon, Accurate, Scot, Dupont, and others. The one for 30-30 includes data for single shot pistols (which might not be the best for a rifle, but will work), a number of cast bullets, etc. They are available from Midway and Scheel's, plus other places, I'm sure. But if you've got data that works, why change it?

On the public hunting land where I go, there is quite a bit of pressure, starting as early as the bow season, so it is almost impossible to pattern deer there. I'm so old and fat I can barely get in and out, much less chase them through the swamps. I've seen a couple of mediocre bucks, but I don't mind shooting does. They taste great, and I can't eat horns. Hunters take a few out of there every year, but not enough, I think, to deplete the population. A case of too many hunters decreasing their own success? That might be a good question to put before the forum, eh? Now, when I want to use a treestand, I use a tree lounge climbing stand. It's kind of heavy, but I can go in very early, climb safely as high as the tree will let me, and stay a long time. I can even take a nap in the silly thing. It's nothing more than a steel frame sticking out from the tree with a hammock in it, at an angle of course. You can even get a sleeping bag to go with it. If you want to check out the site: http://www.treelounge.com/index.htm
They are kind of expensive, but well worth the price.

As I said, I'm hunting in flooded timber, heavy underbrush and thick with trees, etc. There are few places one can see 100 yards, much less 2-300. For me, a red dot works just as well as a scope, smaller, lighter, easier to see in low light, and I hve been using very inexpensive ones without any problem. I took a nice doe a couple of years ago at somewhere around 60-80 yards (not with the 30-30, with a 358 Win I had built out of an old small ring Mauser, 18.5 in barrel, UGLY stock, but I but that bullet right on the neck vertebrae at better than 60 yards from a tree stand, it'll do). Any scope would have to be low power, light, small, great light and resolution features, in other words, expensive. I have several rifles set up for longer distance, but seldom take them out for deer hunting in the river bottoms. Any muzzle-loader has plenty of range for that place. I've often thought that I should just take out the old slug gun (with the rifled barrle and a shotgun scope I can easily put every shot in a paper plate at 100 yards and that is good enough at that range in anybody's book to get the game) , but I'll save that for when I get back to Iowa. I've missed 2eer in those riverbottoms through stupid mistakes, on my part. One was aud load that just would not fire (probably oil on the primer) and I let them snead up behind me. They're in there, I just have to load and hunt better.


----------

